# REFLEXOLOGY PROGRAMME ON BBC2 STARTING RIGHT NOW!



## LoisLane (Apr 26, 2007)

Hiya!

As part of this programme they are looking at reflexology and how it may help infertility.

Louj x


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

I'm watching and taping it now.


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

I watched most of last night before I fell asleep    The Baby Maker in Sheffield is really good, I have heard quite a few recommendations from her.  A couple of the girls that used to be on here had success after they saw her for a period of time.

x x


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Going to ring and see if Ican get an appt....


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Karen ~ I think she is really good from what I have heard but does get booked up in advance and when I spoke to her she said you have to go for a minimum of 6 months


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Shcuks, was hoping a few sessions might do the trick


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Its worth giving her a call but I had a conversation with her at the beginning of the year and she said its takes a while to see any kind of benefits


----------

